# DPF delete kit



## Cudrowjr (Jul 1, 2016)

Good Luck. If you find one I'd love to know about it myself. I looked in November and the EPA had already made everyone pull them and from my understanding, they fined anyone who sold them. On or off road use. Hate your having all the issues. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

This is why I made Gretio because frankly these out of warranty vehicles are useless which is unacceptable for any vehicle under 15 years old, let alone 3 or 5.

You can use the DIY approach which some people have done. You will need a pipe bender and some good welding skills, or just get precut Mendel bends and weld them together. You can cut the flex pipe out and replace it with a longer one for a bit more slop. After that just get a flash scan and flash. Obviously I don't endorse doing it but I don't endorse the EPA and GM abandoning these vehicles either.


----------



## Renwo (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Snipesy,

If I get an OBDLink MX+ and Gretio, could I do a 90 minute quality test with Gretio to possibly clear the "Bad exhaust fluid" death countdown?

I want avoid the dealer at all costs, since their business is probably slow and they'll over charge me for everything. Odd timing all this happened, my wife has been laid off from work so I'm using her car for now.

Thank you.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Renwo said:


> Hi Snipesy,
> 
> If I get an OBDLink MX+ and Gretio, could I do a 90 minute quality test with Gretio to possibly clear the "Bad exhaust fluid" death countdown?
> 
> ...


You’ll definitely want a new NOx sensor 2 as that is generally the fix all. I’ve never seen the P249D before but it’s likely just the DEF injector not being able to spit out enough Urea due to the bad NOx 2 reading. 

The quality test won’t clear the warning if there is an issue. And really if it takes longer than 30 minutes it’s most likely going to fail. It just so happens that it times out at 90 minutes.

I recommend doing a service Regen before the quality test to burn any Urea in the catalyst as it sounds like your Catalyst is going to be extremely saturated with Urea. NOx sensors can’t differentiate between Urea and NOx (unfortunately this is just how the chemistry works).

If the warning doesn’t go away after that or comes back shortly I would be looking at the DEF injector next. However DEF injector failures are pretty rare and I’ve never done one before. The catalyst itself going bad is also going to be really unlikely unless you run over a rock or something and can see through the thing.


----------



## Renwo (Jan 29, 2014)

Snipesy said:


> You’ll definitely want a new NOx sensor 2 as that is generally the fix all. I’ve never seen the P249D before but it’s likely just the DEF injector not being able to spit out enough Urea due to the bad NOx 2 reading.
> 
> The quality test won’t clear the warning if there is an issue. And really if it takes longer than 30 minutes it’s most likely going to fail. It just so happens that it times out at 90 minutes.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. Could you please clarify on what I should try to do?

1. Service regen (could I do this with MX+ and Gretio?)
2. Run quality test
3. If failed, buy Nox 2 sensor (could you please point me where I can buy the part?)
4. Rerun quality test after Nox 2 sensor replacement

Please correct me if I'm wrong in the above order of procedures.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Renwo said:


> Thank you for the reply. Could you please clarify on what I should try to do?
> 
> 1. Service regen (could I do this with MX+ and Gretio?)
> 2. Run quality test
> ...


Yes you just wait for Gretio to scan the vehicle then select the ECM controls and it’s all there.

You can do it that way but honestly I would just go ahead and order the NOx sensor 2 now just for peace of mind. There is a very high chance doing the Regen then quality test will clear the issue but it’ll just come back down the road if you don’t replace the sensor.

And this way if there is a problem you can rule out the sensor which is going to make diagnosing much easier.


----------

